# Scan in the morning... bracing myself.



## drudai

Oh god, oh god... oh god.
I thought I had overcome wanting a boy so much more than a girl. I was so content with naming her Audrey and giving my daugther a better childhood than I had.

But I want mommy's little boy so bad that I feel like having a tantrum! Its an awful feeling, like I'm going to jynx myself for tomorrow. I know I'm gonna cry either way tomorrow seeing that baby on screen, but I am hoping its out of joy and not GD. 

Oh ladies hope for me. Less than 12 hours now and I can't seem to make myself sleep.


----------



## Louise88

Good luck Hun I really have my fingers crossed for you hope you get your little boy :cloud9:


----------



## jennjennxx

good luck hope you get your boy :0) xox


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck hope you get your gorgeous boy xx


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck hun


----------



## dollych

Good luck xx


----------



## drudai

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx304/TheDrugelis/3D.png

Meet my little boy! :cloud9:

Happy and healthy.


----------



## Misscalais

Yaaaay! Congrats Hun that's so awesome! Enjoy him xo


----------



## jennjennxx

congratulations on your little man!! :D xox


----------



## foxiechick1

That is brilliant news I am so pleased for you! Massive congrats xx


----------



## motherofboys

congratulations!


----------



## dollych

Awww congratulations!!!. So glad you got you're little Boy xx


----------



## truthbtold

Great news you must be on cloud nine


----------



## Eleanor ace

Yaaay, congratulations!


----------



## drudai

He even started kicking last night. :cloud9:

Restless little bugger.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats on your little man :blue::flower:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations boys are so much fun :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats on team :blue:


----------

